# smoking versa



## kingofkingsvi (Nov 25, 2007)

hi guys i got me an 07 versa and it smokes now we all would jump at the valve seals but they are good now there is a lil hose that connects to a box and then to the intake line right after the air filter and for some strange reason oil gets up in that line and goes into the the filter box and then gets suck in. now i blocked off the line there is no smoke will keepin the line block create a problem for me in the long run any help will be great thanks


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You haven't been changing your oil every 3k miles have you???... It sounds like you are about to encounter a cylinder 2 and/or 3 missfire. Check your mileage, if you are below 60k take it to the dealer, they may have to replace the short block. Make sure you have some proof of maintenance. Oh and blocking off a crank case vent is never a good idea.


----------



## kingofkingsvi (Nov 25, 2007)

well on the warranty issue the local nissan dealer here says i voided my warranty by changeing the oil myself but the oil was changed on a regular....... just trying to figure out why the oil keeps flowing through the crank case vent into the intake


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Unfortunately these engines have piston ring problems that's usually exacerbated by lack of maintenance, atleast that's what nissan's been saying. A compression check will confirm fried rings. Oh take a picture of your oil dipstick and post it. How long has it been since your last oil change (just to get an idea of what your oil should look like).


----------

